# MAC Collections April-July 2013



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Any of you lovely WOC's have wish lists from these collections?

  	In Extra Dimension
  	Haley Williams
  	Baking Beauties
  	Nudes and Metallics
  	RiRi
  	Temperature Rising
  	All About Orange
  	Doublelux Shadow
  	Art of the Eye
  	Tropical Taboo

  	That's 10 collections in 3 months time. MAC doesn't let grass grow under their feet. LOL!

  	Here's a video I found with reviews on In Extra Dimension, Baking Beauties and Nudes and Metallics.



  	What are some of your must haves from these collections? Ordered or picked up anything yet?


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

She's wearing Restrained lipstick and Loves Lure e/s from the Nudes & Metallics collection. I love a nude lip and that one looks really pretty. It may be similar to Beach Sand from the Naturally collection though and I already have that.


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 12, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> She's wearing Restrained lipstick and Loves Lure e/s from the Nudes & Metallics collection. I love a nude lip and that one looks really pretty. It may be similar to Beach Sand from the Naturally collection though and I already have that.


 Thankyou for this find


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 12, 2013)

*In Extra Dimension*
  	-Nothing

*Haley Williams*
*-*I was going to get the eyeshadow but I've been going back and forth on that. I was going to order it with my baking beauties stuff until Lavender Whip sold out.

*Baking Beauties*
*-*Lavender Whip
  	-Glace lip balm

*Nudes and Metallics*
*-*I want so much from this collection I don't even know where to start. I hate the fact I have to phone order it. I want to wait until I see more swatches but heres the list so far:
  	-Angel Kiss
  	-Nearly Nude
  	-Wholesome
  	-Restrained
  	-Barefaced
  	-Stylish Me
  	-Bare Minimum
  	-Glimpse of Flesh
  	-Body Conscious
  	-Exposed
  	-Deep Fixation
  	-Crimson Tryst OR Brazenly

  	So I need swatches to NARROW that down. lol

*RiRi*
*-*It's huge I want to wait until all the  color stories are together before I make a complete list. 

*Temperature Rising*
  	-Rhythm lipglass
  	-Ripe for Love
  	-Bare my Soul OR Temprature Rising

*All About Orange*
  	-Flamingo X2

*Doublelux Shadow*
  	-Nothing

*Art of the Eye*
  	-Rimal Dahabia Eyeshadow Quad

*Tropical Taboo*
  	-Japenese Spring
  	-Narcissus
  	-Calypso Beat


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice list kimbunney. That Nudes and Metallics collection looks really nice. I love nudes and those Metallics look really nice. I'm anxious for swatches on so many of these items.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got Fiery Future from Extra Dimension. Not sure about the rest yet.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 1, 2013)

My list is pretty short since I'm on a no makeup buy until my college graduation (less than 2 weeks left) but here's what's on my list:

 *In Extra Dimension*
 	-Nothing
 	-Might hunt down Double Definition if possible

 *Haley Williams*
 *-*Nothing

 *Baking Beauties*
 *-*Nothing but I might get Eclair pp if it's still available

 *Nudes and Metallics*
 	-Restrained



 *RiRi*
 *-*So far only RiRi Woo and 1 of the quads

 *Temperature Rising*
 	-Bare my Soul quad
 	-Still debating on feel my pulse l/s

 *All About Orange*
 	-Flamingo 

 *Doublelux Shadow*
 	-Nothing

 *Art of the Eye*

 *Tropical Taboo*
 	-Narcissus
 	-Heroine l/l
 	-Ablaze l/l
 	-Rio


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 1, 2013)

My List


Copperhead said:


> What are some of your must haves from these collections? Ordered or picked up anything yet?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 4, 2013)

In the Extra Dimension Collection: Blazing Haute Fiery Impact Double Definition  Temp Rising collection: I just want both the quads and maybe one of the pencils.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 7, 2013)

How's fiery impact I'm debating if I should get it


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 8, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> How's fiery impact I'm debating if I should get it


  Since your lighter than me...I think you will like it. The blushes are flush of color on your cheeks! They're not shimmery more like a fine sheen but I use my hourglass #2 brush, I find the mac blush brush (129 &116) are not dense enough to pick up color using those blushes. If its still available...snatch it up!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 10, 2013)

In Extra Dimension -double definition (after I said I wasn't getting anything from this collection)  Haley Williams -nothing (orange is not the best on me)  Baking Beauties -eclair (after I said I wasn't getting anything from this collection)  Nudes and Metallics -crimson tryst -brazenly -dominate -subversion -pre-raphaelite -loves lure -deep fixation -show all -restrained  RiRi -RiRi Woo lipstick, lipliner, lipglass -Talk that Talk lipstick and lipliner  Temperature Rising -feel my pulse -rhythm -underdressed -sheer seduction -Caliente -bare my soul quad -polished jet pencil -gold strobe liquid -ripe for love blush  All About Orange -nothing  Doublelux Shadow -nothing  Art of the Eye -nothing  Tropical Taboo -narcissus -midnight mambo -heroine lipliner  Wowza!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 11, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> In Extra Dimension -double definition (after I said I wasn't getting anything from this collection)  Haley Williams -nothing (orange is not the best on me)  Baking Beauties -eclair (after I said I wasn't getting anything from this collection)  Nudes and Metallics -crimson tryst -brazenly -dominate -subversion -pre-raphaelite -loves lure -deep fixation -show all -restrained  RiRi -RiRi Woo lipstick, lipliner, lipglass -Talk that Talk lipstick and lipliner  Temperature Rising -feel my pulse -rhythm -underdressed -sheer seduction -Caliente -bare my soul quad -polished jet pencil -gold strobe liquid -ripe for love blush  All About Orange -nothing  Doublelux Shadow -nothing  Art of the Eye -nothing  Tropical Taboo -narcissus -midnight mambo -heroine lipliner  Wowza!


  Have fun with your goods!  What do you think about those fatty pencils that will be realized in the temp rising collection? They look promising, I kind of want that bronzey one.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 12, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Have fun with your goods!  What do you think about those fatty pencils that will be realized in the temp rising collection? They look promising, I kind of want that bronzey one.


  They look pretty but I have other pencils in all the shades except polished jet so I'm just getting that one. I heard when you apply them they stay put!


----------



## trina11225 (May 13, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> How's fiery impact I'm debating if I should get it


.  On the fence myself.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 13, 2013)

I decided to not get because if its sheer...I don't wanna be disappointed


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 15, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I decided to not get because if its sheer...I don't wanna be disappointed


 Did you swatch it! It's really pretty blush and perfect day and/or work appropriate. I have it and I like


----------



## MAChostage (May 20, 2013)

*In Extra Dimension*
  	I planned to get nothing, but fell in love with Smokey Mauve e/s. That was all, though.

*Haley Williams*
  	Nothing

*Baking Beauties*
  	Nothing

*Nudes and Metallics*
  	Nothing

*RiRi*
  	I need to see what all of it is about first.   I did get RiRi Woo and kind of wish I'd skipped it.  I'm not a huge fan of the mattes, and it looks just like Ruby Woo IMO.

*Temperature Rising*
  	-Underdressed l/g
  	-Rhythm lipglass (maybe)
  	(I have been interested in Ripe for Love but fear that it will be lighter than I like/want)

*All About Orange*
  	-Neon Orange (maybe)

*Doublelux Shadow*
  	-Nothing

*Art of the Eye*
  	-Nothing

*Tropical Taboo*
  	-Not sure yet

  	All I know is I want/need a beautiful orange blush for my NC44 skintone!  I want it to be warm and somewhat deep.


----------



## Copperhead (May 20, 2013)

I think from all these collections I've only bought from the Baking Beauties collection so far (Lavender Whip and Eclair). I'm waiting for Tropical Taboo now. Do I need both Ruby Woo AND RiRi Woo? I don't have either.


----------



## MAChostage (May 20, 2013)

I honestly don't think if you have one that you need the other, but that's just my thinking.  I swatched both of them on my hand and could *barely* tell the difference.  On the lips I really couldn't tell at all.  RiRi has the signature on the lipstick itself, so that's kind of novel AND it's LE so it may be worth buying for the novelty, especially since Ruby is perm.



Copperhead said:


> I think from all these collections I've only bought from the Baking Beauties collection so far (Lavender Whip and Eclair). I'm waiting for Tropical Taboo now. Do I need both Ruby Woo AND RiRi Woo? I don't have either.


----------



## Copperhead (May 20, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I honestly don't think if you have one that you need the other, but that's just my thinking.  I swatched both of them on my hand and could *barely* tell the difference.  On the lips I really couldn't tell at all.  RiRi has the signature on the lipstick itself, so that's kind of novel AND it's LE so it may be worth buying for the novelty, especially since Ruby is perm.


  	Thanks MAChostage. I don't really need the novelty of the sig being on the lipstick. LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 18, 2013)

My Updated List



Copperhead said:


> Any of you lovely WOC's have wish lists from these collections?
> 
> *In Extra Dimension*
> Shape the Future MSF
> ...


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 18, 2013)

I ended up returning mines , cool but but the impact wasn't worth the price. got some sleek and nars blushes instead.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 18, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I ended up returning mines , cool but but the impact wasn't worth the price. got some sleek and nars blushes instead.


  	oops containing to the fiery impact post.


----------



## therapeuticglam (Jun 26, 2013)

Mac Collections is one of my favorite brand when it comes to cosmetics. Hope to get one of the april-july 2013 collections.


----------

